# Dream Fuzz op amp muff build



## cdwillis (Mar 18, 2022)

I assembled this over a couple weeks. I started on it then realized I was missing a few parts, hence the eternity it took to finish. I used a couple resistors from the odds and ends section of my parts stash. Since a couple were 1/2w I had to stand them up. Of course I got the resistors I needed when my capacitors came in, but I hate desoldering so I left the standing resistors in. I've seen both 150pf and 330pf caps in different schematics, so I used a couple sockets to test between them. Right now it has the 150pf cap in place. I haven't tried the larger cap. It'll probably make it smoother, but I don't find this build nearly as scratchy sounding as some of the op amp muff demos I've heard on youtube.

I've never played an op amp muff, so I wasn't sure what to expect. It doesn't sound nearly as full or bass heavy as most of my other muffs. I'd say it may be close to something like the NYC muff as far as low end. The tone bypass option give it a nice full sound. Activating the tone knob cuts signal as I anticipated. What I find strange is turning the tone control counterclockwise / down does remove high end, but also seems to cut a lot the signal down as it goes. I'm guessing this is just how the tone control works since I put the tone control values into the BMP tone stack calculator on the online version of Duncan amps and it shows the signal being cut starting at the bottom of the guitar's frequency range.

Tone control at noon:





Tone control backed all the way down:


----------



## fig (Mar 22, 2022)

It looks great!


----------



## jwyles90 (Apr 20, 2022)

Clean looking build! I've got one of these lined up pretty soon here and can't wait to see how it sounds. What kind of SPDT toggle did you use? I'm assuming it's the On/On but noticed it doesn't specify in the build docs.


----------



## gheorge77 (Apr 20, 2022)

jwyles90 said:


> Clean looking build! I've got one of these lined up pretty soon here and can't wait to see how it sounds. What kind of SPDT toggle did you use? I'm assuming it's the On/On but noticed it doesn't specify in the build docs.


I used an on/on for this build. Nice sounding muff but I prefer the Rams Head and the Russians. I built a Rams Head Number 3 from the Kitrae site and the Civil War in the build docs. Both are awesome.


----------



## cdwillis (Apr 21, 2022)

gheorge77 said:


> I used an on/on for this build. Nice sounding muff but I prefer the Rams Head and the Russians. I built a Rams Head Number 3 from the Kitrae site and the Civil War in the build docs. Both are awesome.



You took the words right out of my mouth. On/on and I also prefer the Russian variants, but I think one of the Triangle variants I've built is my favorite.


----------



## gheorge77 (Apr 21, 2022)

cdwillis said:


> You took the words right out of my mouth. On/on and I also prefer the Russian variants, but I think one of the Triangle variants I've built is my favorite.


My favorite muff right now is a triangle variant, the Hizumitas. Been using it on my board since it was first released by PPCB.  I went through my short phase of liking tone benders but I ultimately came back to muffs. Just the best fuzz for the type of music I play these days.

thunderon.bandcamp.com


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Apr 21, 2022)

I built the AionFX version some time ago. Sounds really freaking cool. However, I noticed some differences between that one and the PedalPCB version in the schematics. As such, figure I’ll build a Dream Fuzz and compare them. 😁


----------



## Feral Feline (Apr 21, 2022)

Interesting graphs, thanks for that.


----------



## jwyles90 (Apr 21, 2022)

cdwillis said:


> You took the words right out of my mouth. On/on and I also prefer the Russian variants, but I think one of the Triangle variants I've built is my favorite.


I've never really used the Op-Amp variant before, but it's a tie between the Civil War and Ram's Head for me. I figured I'd build the op-amp myself to see if I even like it. I'm also of the mindset that you can never have too much fuzz haha


----------



## cdwillis (Apr 21, 2022)

I also built the op amp variant because I'd never played one. I think I'm glad I built one instead of spending a lot more money on buying a production version. It doesn't really sound like any other big muff I've ever played, even more so than I expected since it was op amp based. I do wonder if a large part of it is the tone control values. It's been weeks since I've even messed with it, so I should probably get it out and mess around with it again. I think opening it back up and tweaking the tone control values to something a little more traditionally Muffy would really make it sound more pleasing to me. Then if I want more midrange I can just hit the tone bypass toggle.


----------



## Coda (Apr 21, 2022)

jeffwhitfield said:


> I built the AionFX version some time ago. Sounds really freaking cool. However, I noticed some differences between that one and the PedalPCB version in the schematics. As such, figure I’ll build a Dream Fuzz and compare them. 😁



I believe the Aion version is based on a V5 BMP, where as the PedalPCB is based on the current EHX Opamp Muff reissue…


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Apr 21, 2022)

Coda said:


> I believe the Aion version is based on a V5 BMP, where as the PedalPCB is based on the current EHX Opamp Muff reissue…


Yep, which makes me wonder how much difference there is with the sound.


----------



## mdc (Apr 21, 2022)

Pick your adjective, but on a quick glance the only substantial difference is C7 (150pF v 330pF)—tone sections are the same, so theoretically the PPCB version might be somewhat "brighter/more aggressive/harsher/etc."


----------

